# 2014 Thirty Two STW BOA vs Rome Inferno



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The one's that fit the best. You've already bought them both, so try them on and keep the one's that feel better to you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have two pair of ST Boas. 2010's and '13's. I like them but the newer pair's liners seemed somehow less substantial than the older ones. Judging by your "they're lighter" comments,.. I'm guessing that trend continued. Also,.. If the Rome's dual boas tighten the upper & lower portions of that boot independently? I would proly choose to go with those. All other considerations being equal that is. 

Single boas are good, but they only tighten evenly all over. Being able to individually adjust the boot at the ankle & forefoot is much more versatile and comfortable over an entire days riding. 

Just my 2¢! :shrug:


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Phedder said:


> The one's that fit the best. You've already bought them both, so try them on and keep the one's that feel better to you.


Well they both fit me very well. I have had Thirty Two boots before (2011 or 2012 Lashed), only reason reason why I need new boots is because my feet some grew over the last few years. And my old Lashed are crunching my toes 

And I think Thirty Two sizes run smaller. I'm now wearing size 11 on the STW, whereas I'm wearing 9.5 (my usual sneaker size) on the Rome Inferno.



chomps1211 said:


> I have two pair of ST Boas. 2010's and '13's. I like them but the newer pair's liners seemed somehow less substantial than the older ones. Judging by your "they're lighter" comments,.. I'm guessing that trend continued. Also,.. If the Rome's dual boas tighten the upper & lower portions of that boot independently? I would proly choose to go with those. All other considerations being equal that is.
> 
> Single boas are good, but they only tighten evenly all over. Being able to individually adjust the boot at the ankle & forefoot is much more versatile and comfortable over an entire days riding.
> 
> Just my 2¢! :shrug:


The Rome Inferno BOA's come in two. One for your toes/foot, and another one for around the ankle area. They do adjust independently, so that's kind of nice. The thing about Rome Inferno is that, the boot looks BUILT. The lining, the shell, everything about the boots says heavy duty and substantial. I'm just afraid that may not be all that desirable when I'm on my last run down the mountain or on a long walk to the parking lot after a long day.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

say chi sin lo said:


> ....The thing about Rome Inferno is that, the boot looks BUILT. The lining, the shell, everything about the boots says heavy duty and substantial. I'm just afraid that may not be all that desirable when I'm on my last run down the mountain or on a long walk to the parking lot after a long day.


You're talking about maybe an hour out of your entire day of riding in that scenario!! You don't pick boots based on the walk back to the car!!!  (...I'll limp barefoot back to the car if it means riding in comfort the rest of the day!!!).  :lol:

now, I know nothing about those Rome's so keep that in mind, but,..! My STW Boas are not a very stiff boot. If the Rome's are a stiffer boot? I would think they would provide more support with less fatigue over the course of a day. Of course what you need them to do on the slope plays a big part in this as well. 

If you're a park rat? (...I'm not btw) You might need them softer. Charging groomers all day? Stiffer might suit you better. I like my older pair a lot better since replacing the packed out oem liners with Remind's! That made them much stiffer even than when they were new. Stiffer is more responsive with less foot fatigue. At least for me it is! :shrug:

At the end of the day, what really matters is,.. Do they fit you properly and are they comfortable?!


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> You're talking about maybe an hour out of your entire day of riding in that scenario!! You don't pick boots based on the walk back to the car!!!  (...I'll limp barefoot back to the car if it means riding in comfort the rest of the day!!!).  :lol:
> 
> now, I know nothing about those Rome's so keep that in mind, but,..! My STW Boas are not a very stiff boot. If the Rome's are a stiffer boot? I would think they would provide more support with less fatigue over the course of a day. Of course what you need them to do on the slope plays a big part in this as well.
> 
> ...


The Rome Inferno are definitely stiffer and I don't go to the park, just ride up and down the mountain and carve. 

They both fit well, so I guess I will go with the Inferno? (With the 50%, the price difference between them is like $40...)


----------

